# The Incredible Journey (8/21 & 22 plus 8/28 & 29)



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This is one remarkable transport, if you are able to help or know someone who might, please contact Sue at [email protected]
Thanks Kathi

THIS TRANSPORT IS FOR AUGUST 21 & 22 AND AUGUST 28 & 29, 2010.


Please read the following and let me know if you can please help us get Molly and Claudia reunited. 



Claudia & Molly were in a very bad domestic violence situation & desperate to get out. The people that were trying to help Claudia referred her to C.A.R.E. for help. (They later found out that they were unable to be of any assistance.) The next time she heard from Claudia, she was calling from New York & told her that the **** hit the fan, the abuser had beaten her & Molly, but that they were able to get out alive.



Claudia’s only friend was in NY, so she put Molly into boarding and left town spur of the moment. (The cops were involved, & they were going to take Molly to the pound). She paid for Molly at for a week, ($30./day), but that time and funds were running out. (If she was unable to continue paying, they would've sent Molly to the pound). Claudia & Molly love each other so much...they are all each other has ever had!! These wonderful people got Molly out of the more expensive boarding facility and put her in a more affordable boarding ($12/day), where she would be safe. 



Claudia has been in NY now for nearly 3 months, in & out of the hospital, working with counselors, trying to find a job & an apartment for her & Molly. That task proved harder that expected – it was near impossible to find an apartment that would allow a lab?? They suggested that she get Molly registered as an ESA, (emotional service animal), so that she would be protected under that ADA & could not be refused housing because of her dog. She worked with her counselor & case worker in New York, followed through & did it! She also got a job in a local market & has saved up enough $$ to move into an apartment. She paid her deposit & 1st month’s rent & is very excited, as you can imagine, to move in. Apparently, it's near walking & biking trails on the Hudson where her & Molly can go for long, relaxing walks  Molly is such a sweet little lady & her mom, Claudia is a survivor. 



We also have another black lab going from Kansas City, MO to rescue in Muncie, IN on Saturday, August 28 only.



Please, please, if you can help, contact me at [email protected] or you can call me on my cell at 313-806-2033. Please cross post to anyone you may know that can help. Thank you so much.

PERMISSION TO CROSS POST, DO NOT POST ON CRAIGSLIST

Susan Turturice
OTRA Co-Owner/Michigan Co-Moderator/OTRA Verified Transport Coordinator
Co-Founder/Transport Coordinator/Volunteer for Something Special Castaways
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO499.html
http://www.somethingspecialcastaways.org/index.html
E-mail: [email protected] or [email protected]
Cell: 313-806-2033
Transport Coordinator/Volunteer for Adopt A Lab Indiana
Website: www.adoptalab.org
Transport Coordinator/Volunteer for Maine Lab Rescue
Licensed with the Maine Department of Agriculture, Food &
Rural Resources, Division of Animal Health and Industry
Member of Dogs Deserve Better - NO CHAINED DOGS!!!!
Website: www.dogsdeservebetter.org
I am an Animal Rescuer, My work is never done, My home is never quiet, 
My wallet is always empty, But my heart is always full. In the game of life,
I've already won!!!
Susan-Mom to:
Willow-rescued 10/02
Jolie-rescued 8/04
Zeppy-rescued 10/04
Josahgayle-rescued 4/09

Bear-rescued 3/10
Keira waiting at the bridge 9/26/03
Samantha waiting at the bridge 8/21/08
Ginger waiting at the bridge 3/14/09
Reggie waiting at the bridge 3/28/09
Lincoln waiting at the bridge 9/5/09

Sparky waiting at the bridge 12/1/09


Transport Help Needed for:

Molly – Senior Yellow Labrador Retriever

Lexi – Black Labrador Retriever (Saturday, August 28 only)

Bernalilo, NM to Kansas City, MO to Muncie, IN to Saint Johnsville, NY



2 SEPARATE WEEKENDS 

SATURDAY & SUNDAY, AUGUST 21 & 22, 2010

SATURDAY & SUNDAY, AUGUST 28 & 29, 2010



======================================================

Transport Coordinator:

Susan Turturice - miskeira @ sbcglobal. net, (remove spaces)

or call at 313-806-2033 - Cell or 313-875-6654 - Home

======================================================

THIS TRANPORT WILL BE MONITORED BY SUSAN TURTURICE

======================================================

PLEASE CONTACT ME DIRECTLY AND PROVIDE: 
Name: 
Email: 
Address:
Home City/State: 
Home Phone: 
Cell Phone: 
Vehicle Description:

License Plate: 
Emergency Contact: (Name and phone number) 
Description: (Height and hair) 
References: (Vet, rescue, adoption, personal, previous transport, etc.)
Preferred meeting Place: 
=========================================================

10 minutes will be allowed between transfers for potty 

breaks, watering and loving on these beautiful furkids.

Please make sure you have an extra leash, paper towels, 

doggie wipes, newspaper, water bowls, water and some

treats. Feel free to take pictures of them during the trip

for all to see. Make sure your cell phones are charged.

=========================================================

DON’T FORGET THE PAPERWORK!!!



**** Beginning of Transport ****



SATURDAY, AUGUST 21, 2010



PICK UP MOLLY FROM DDB-NEW MEXICO



Dogs Deserve Better New Mexico 

Angela Stell

E-mail: [email protected] 

869 Camino Don Carlos

Bernalillo, NM 87004

Website: is in the works...

Contact: 505-974-4733



NEEDED

Leg 1: Bernalillo, NM to Edgewood, NM (Molly only)

43 miles – 45 minutes

TIME: 8 am – 8:45 am (MDT)



NEEDED

Leg 2: Edgewood, NM to Santa Rosa, NM (Molly only)

87 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes

TIME: 8:55 am – 10:10 am (MDT)



NEEDED

Leg 3: Santa Rosa, NM to Tucumcari, NM (Molly only)

58 miles – 55 minutes

TIME: 10:20 am – 11:15 am (MDT)



NEEDED

Leg 4: Tucumcari, NM to Adrian, TX (Molly only)

TIME CHANGE TO CDT IN ADRIAN, TX

63 miles – 1 hour

TIME: 11:25 am – 12:25 pm (MDT)/12:25 pm – 1:25 pm (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 5: Adrian, TX to Amarillo, TX (Molly only)

50 miles – 50 minutes

TIME: 1:35 pm – 2:25 pm (CDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 6: Amarillo, TX to McLean, TX (Molly only)

75 miles – 1 hour, 10 minutes

TIME: 2:35 pm – 3:45 pm (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 7: McLean, TX to Sayre, OK (Molly only)

57 miles – 55 minutes

TIME: 3:55 pm – 4:50 pm (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 8: Sayre, OK to Weatherford, OK (Molly only)

59 miles – 55 minutes

TIME: 5 pm – 5:55 pm (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 8: Weatherford, OK to Oklahoma City, OK (Molly only)

69 miles – 1 hour, 5 minutes

TIME: 6:05 pm – 7:10 pm (CDT) 



OVERNIGHT NEEDED IN OKLAHOMA CITY FOR MOLLY ONLY



SUNDAY, AUGUST 22, 2010



NEEDED

Leg 9: Okalahoma City, OK to Perry, OK (Molly only)

65 miles – 1 hour, 5 minutes

TIME: 8 am – 9:05 am (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 10: Perry, OK to Wichita, KS (Molly only)

101 miles – 1 hour, 40 minutes

TIME: 9:15 am – 10:55 am (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 11: Wichita, KS to Emporia, KS (Molly only)

89 miles – 1 hour, 30 minutes

TIME: 11:05 am – 12:35 pm (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 12: Emporia, KS to Topeka, KS (Molly only)

59 miles – 1 hour, 5 minutes

TIME: 12:45 pm – 1:50 pm (CDT)



NEEDED

Leg 13: Topeka, KS to (Winding River Kennels), Kansas City, MO (Molly only)

74 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes

TIME: 2 pm – 3:15 pm (CDT)



WEEK’S BOARDING AT WINDING RIVER KENNELS

STARTING SUNDAY, AUGUST 22, LEAVING SATURDAY, AUGUST 28



SATURDAY, AUGUST 28, 2010



LEXI WILL JOIN THE TRANSPORT WITH MOLLY ON SATURDAY, AUGUST 28 

GOING TO ADOPT A LAB INDIANA



PICK UP MOLLY & LEXI FROM WINDING RIVER KENNELS

1101 EAST BLUE RIDGE BLVD.

KANSAS CITY, MO 64146

CONTACT: JENNIFER SHIVE

E-MAIL: [email protected]

WEBSITE: http://wrkennels.com 

KENNEL PHONE: 816-942-0971

JEN'S CELL: 816-507-4502



NEEDED

Leg 1: Winding River Kennels (Kansas City, MO) to Sweet Springs, MO (Molly & Lexi)

73 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes

TIME: 8 am – 9:15 am (CDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 2: Sweet Springs, MO to Columbia, MO (Molly & Lexi)

61 miles – 1 hour 

TIME: 9:30 am – 10:30 am (CDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 3: Columbia, MO to St. Charles, MO (Molly & Lexi)

104 miles – 1 hour, 40 minutes 

TIME: 10:45 am – 12:25 pm (CDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 4: St. Charles, MO to Altamont, IL (Molly & Lexi)

103 miles – 1 hour, 40 minutes 

TIME: 12:40 pm – 2:20 pm (CDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 5: Altamont, IL to Terra Haute, IN (Molly & Lexi)

TIME CHANGE IN TERRE HAUTE TO EST 

82 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes 

TIME: 2:35 pm – 3:50 pm (CDT)/3:35 pm – 4:50 pm (EDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 6: Terre Haute, IN to Indianapolis, IN (Molly & Lexi)

58 miles – 1 hour 

TIME: 5:05 pm – 6:05 pm (EDT) 



NEEDED

Leg 7: Indianapolis, IN to Richmond, IN (Molly only)

73 miles – 1 hour, 15 miles

TIME: 6:20 pm - 7:35 pm (EDT)



NEEDED

GOING TO ADOPT A LAB ONLY

Leg 7A: Indianapolis, IN to Muncie, IN (Lexi only)

58 miles – 1 hour

TIME: 6:20 am – 7:20 pm (EDT)



MEETING PLACE IN MUNCIE TO HAND OFF LEXI

Adopt A Lab Indiana

3515 S. Walnut St.

Muncie, IN 47302

E-mail: [email protected] 

Contact: Patty Strayer

Cell: 765-717-3408

Parking lot on south side of building w/gravel drive

down to the lower level

Call Patty when you get closer with any questions at 765-717-3408

Either the AAL Truck will be there or the White Dodge Caravan



MOLLY GOES ON TO HER OVERNIGHT IN DAYTON



NEEDED

Leg 8: Richmond, IN to Dayton, OH (Molly only)

46 miles – 55 minutes

TIME: 7:50 pm - 8:45 pm (EDT)



OVERNIGHT NEEDED FOR MOLLY ONLY IN DAYTON AREA



SUNDAY, AUGUST 29, 2010 



NEEDED

Leg 9: Dayton, OH to Columbus, OH (Molly only)

71 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes

TIME: 7 am – 8:15 am (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 10: Columbus, OH to Mansfield, OH (Molly only)

66 miles – 1 hour, 10 minutes

TIME: 8:25 am – 9:35 am (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 11: Mansfield, OH to Strongsville, OH (Molly only)

64 miles – 1 hour, 5 minutes

TIME: 9:45 am – 10:50 am (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 12: Strongsville, OH to Ashtabula, OH (Molly only)

81 miles – 1 hour, 30 minutes

TIME: 11 am – 12:30 pm (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 13: Ashtabula, OH to Erie, PA (Molly only)

50 miles – 1 hour

TIME: 12:40 pm – 1:40 pm (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 14: Erie, PA to Fredonia, NY (Molly only)

52 miles – 1 hour

TIME: 1:50 pm – 2:50 pm (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 15: Fredonia, NY to Buffalo, NY (Molly only)

46 miles – 55 minutes

TIME: 3 pm – 3:55 pm (EDT)



NEEDED

Leg 16: Buffalo, NY to Rochester, NY (Molly only)

74 miles – 1 hour
TIME: 4:05 pm – 5:05 pm (EDT)

NEEDED

Leg 16: Rochester, NY to Syracuse, NY (Molly only)

86 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes
TIME: 5:15 pm – 6:30 pm (EDT)

NEEDED

Leg 18: Syracuse, NY to Herkimer, NY (Molly only)

67 miles – 1 hour, 15 minutes
TIME: 6:40 pm – 7:55 pm (EDT)

NEEDED

Leg 19: Herkimer, NY to St. Johnsville, NY (Molly only)

20 miles – 30 minutes

TIME: 8:05 pm – 8:35 pm (EDT)


CLAUDIA WILL PICK MOLLY UP IN SAINT JOHNSVILLE

============================================

SENDING RESCUE FOR MOLLY

Dogs Deserve Better New Mexico 

Angela Stell

E-mail: [email protected] 

869 Camino Don Carlos

Bernalillo, NM 87004

Website: is in the works...

Contact: 505-974-4733

==============================================

SENDING KENNELS IN KANSAS CITY, MO FOR MOLLY & LEXI

Winding River Kennels

1101 East Blue Ridge Blvd.

Kansas City, MO 64146

Contact: Jennifer Shive

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: http://wrkennels.com 

Kennel Phone: 816-942-0971

Jen's Cell: 816-507-4502

==============================================

MOLLY REUNITED WITH HER MOM:

Claudia Baron

St. Johnsville, NY

Cell: 978-994-8346

===============================================

RECEIVING RESCUE FOR LEXI

Adopt A Lab Indiana

3515 S. Walnut St.

Muncie, IN 47302

E-mail: [email protected] 

Contact: Patty Strayer

Cell: 765-717-3408

=================================================

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: Molly going home to Claudia

and Lexi going to approved rescue

=================================================

Passenger #1 - Molly – Senior Yellow Labrador Retriever

NAME: Molly

BREED: Yellow Labrador Retriever

SEX: Female

AGE: 8 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: Approx. 60 lbs.

SPAY/NEUTERED: Spayed

SHOT UTD: Yes

DEWORMED: Yes

RABIES VACCINE & TAG: Yes

BORDETELLA: Yes

OK WITH DOGS: Yes

OK WITH KIDS: Yes 

HOUSE TRAINED: Yes

CRATE TRAINED: Yes 

SPECIAL NEEDS: None

DOES THE DOG RIDE

WELL IN A CAR: Either tethered or crated

ADDITIONAL INFO:  Sweet little girl

PLEASE PROVIDE: Collar, leash, vet records, health certificate
ITEMS NEEDED: Crate or harness if desired - NOT provided

======================================================

Passenger #2 – Lexi - Black Labrador Retriever

NAME: Lexi

BREED: Black Labrador Retriever

SEX: Female

AGE: 3 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: Approx. 65 lbs.

SPAY/NEUTERED: Spayed

SHOT UTD: Yes

DEWORMED: Yes

RABIES VACCINE & TAG: Yes

BORDETELLA: Yes

OK WITH DOGS: Yes

OK WITH KIDS: Yes 

HOUSE TRAINED: Yes

CRATE TRAINED: Yes 

SPECIAL NEEDS: None

DOES THE DOG RIDE

WELL IN A CAR: Either tethered or crated

ADDITIONAL INFO: Sweet little girl

PLEASE PROVIDE: Collar, leash, vet records, health certificate
ITEMS NEEDED: Crate or harness if desired - NOT provided

======================================================

THE INFO IS TO BE SHARED ONLY AMONG 

THE PARTICIPANTS OF THIS TRANSPORT,

PLEASE RESPECT EACH OTHERS CONFIDENTIALITY!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I should be able to do the NM legs of the transport and will contact the appropriate person with my info.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the first time I've seen this kind of rescue. Jackson's Mom you are awesome!! Wish I could help... Hope it works out!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've long wanted to help with a transport, but none ever happened when I lived in California. New Mexico is a pretty vacant place, I'm recently retired, my daughter should have her driver permit by then and can help with the driving, so this seems like a great opportunity to help. I've signed up for the first 3 legs, from Bernalillo to Tucumcari.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jackson's Mom you DO ROCK!!!!
Thanks for helping Sue help Claudia and Molly


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, the legs I offered to do are already filled. Good for Molly, not good for me.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Well, the legs I offered to do are already filled. Good for Molly, not good for me.


Maybe you could do leg 4? 

Wish I could help, but it's nowhere near me this time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up

PLEASE EVERYONE if you can help please help Susan Miskiera. She is a tireles rescuer, transporter and advocate for dogs that are discarded.
Susan is an amazing person and so is Hali's Mom, Kathi, from this forum-Kathi volunteers to drive in transports almost every weekend!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Well, the legs I offered to do are already filled. Good for Molly, not good for me.


My leg was filled too. 
Great for Molly though and kudos to Sue for being able to fill such a HUGE transport. If you have followed the Audrey story at all, Sue was the one I was going to ask to help move her. Sue has incredible contacts. She moved a dog to my mom several months ago.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I should be able to do the NM legs of the transport and will contact the appropriate person with my info.


 
you rock - I was going to mention you as I just added the all of NM bit! Great of you to do this!!


edit just saw you can't do much...ah. well, next time!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just wrote to Jennifer, should be able to do the first leg from KCMO.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bumping this up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping this transport up!!


----------

